# Java > Dveloppement Web en Java > Servlets/JSP >  java.lang.NumberFormatException: null problme ParseInt

## janyoura

Salut je dveloppe un code qui ajoute une formation dans la base de donne. j'utilise jee (jsp, servlet) et je n'arrive pas  comprendre le problme lorsqu'il s'agit de la rcupration d'un paramtre entier.
voila me code de ma servlet:


```

```

et voila l'erreur:


```

```

Pouvez vous m'aider? et merci  ::):

----------


## Gardyen

visiblement ton 

```
request.getIntHeader("durée")
```

 est nul

si je me souviens bien, les noms des inputs ne doivent pas contenir de caractres accentus

----------

